# Brush hero



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I've just taken a bit of gamble and ordered a Brush Hero. Cleaning my split rims with polished lips is proving to be a pain and really time consuming! From Amazon so low risk and Prime so next day delivery!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brush-Hero-Water-Powered-Equipment-Furniture/dp/B013TK3EMS


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Interesting product. Let us know how you get on with it. Does it attach to a pressure washer?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Personally I wouldn't put anything that spins near my wheels or paint, better to just use a good brush imo.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

evoke said:


> Interesting product. Let us know how you get on with it. Does it attach to a pressure washer?


Hose fitting only. Waiting to see how good it really is and at £30 it's not cheap. It takes me far too long to clean my wheels at the moment and I'm hoping this cuts the time right down.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

The bristles look quite rough I'd be worried that they'd scratch over time especially with it spinnine.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Personally I wouldn't put anything that spins near my wheels or paint, better to just use a good brush imo.


It will be a good test on the polished lips and the fiddly spokes of the BBS wheels on the car! Brushes are a pain to get in and out and always break quickly due to the nature of the split rims


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

It looks like it comes with a couple of brush heads - one being a non-scratch one designed for wheels.


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

*Cleaning wheels.*



adeel43 said:


> I've just taken a bit of gamble and ordered a Brush Hero. Cleaning my split rims with polished lips is proving to be a pain and really time consuming! From Amazon so low risk and Prime so next day delivery!
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Brush-Hero-Water-Powered-Equipment-Furniture/dp/B013TK3EMS


This isn't aimed at you personally but in my experience people only start to look critically at their wheels when they've got 50K miles of brake dust baked on to them and a couple of stripes of wheel weight glue marks on each barrel where the tyres have been changed. There is no easy way at this stage to clean your wheels properly without removing them and doing the job the hard way by using products like Valet Pro Bilberry, Meguiars De-Greaser, White Spirit, Tar Remover, Non-Marring Scrapers and elbow grease. Apply a good wheel wax to the clean wheels and a quick spray of Bilberry Juice will remove any brake dust each time you wash the car. It's time consuming to get wheels in to a good clean state, but very satisfying and at this point your new brush may do what you want it to do. Good luck.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If all fails am sure it would clean the toilet good:lol: wouldn't even go near something like that


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback both good and otherwise! Like I said if it saves me time then no harm done, the car and wheels are old and it's mainly to clean weekly the accumulated dirt especially over winter as the polished rims are so difficult to keep on top of. Will put some notes up after I've used it a few times.


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

chongo said:


> If all fails am sure it would clean the toilet good:lol: wouldn't even go near something like that


That's what came to my mind. Looks like an electric toilet brush. No offence intended to the OP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

It actually does lol! I've just opened it and the one brush is quite firm and won't be used in the wheels. The other brush is softer them the EZ brush that I have so should be good. Will test tomorrow


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Are your wheels sealed with something? That's the biggest timesaver I've found for keeping wheels clean.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Yes they been sealed with a few different waxes mainly Autosmart WAX and tried Colly 915. Both ok but still need to go over the wheels. The wheels look amazing but are so time consuming to clean due to the amount of detail on them. No pics but they are BMW E39 style 42.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm afraid there aren't any short cuts to keeping wheels like that clean chum.

For reference for other folk, the style 42s are basically a bbs style rim, and some have the polished lip and allen bolts around the edge.









Get your wheels coated with a nano sealant, and they'll only ever need a wash with shampoo to remove any and all dirt. Also, have a look at the Green noodle glove from Halfords, 4 quid and brilliant for cleaning couples patterned rims. Also, invest in a set of wheel woollies as I have a feeling that the brush youve ordered will be far to aggressive for your lovely wheels.

I've used Wolf's Bodyguard on my rims and it's amazing how easy they are to clean now. Even a quick snow foam and power rinse removes around 90% of the dirt.

Good luck chum - hope you get sorted.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Good shout on a better product to seal the rims.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

any more info on this/brush hero :buffer:


----------

